# Don't be dumb with batteries.



## Mike

Wow, this was quite informative.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 5


----------



## WHeunis

Yup.
I cannot say it enough - battery safety is more important than the vape.
Can't vape without lips!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BansheeZA

That battery vented very very quickly.....

sent from my telegraph machine using Tapalalk stop


----------



## GadgetFreak

Absolute truth take care with batteries or else you are going to have to minus upper jaw, low jaw, some teeth and whole lotta other damage.
Don't buy them al-cheapos!!!


----------



## BumbleBee

eish


----------



## Metal Liz

motherclucker!!!! that's hectic!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt

I have one of those in my mod right now. Scary stuff. Stay safe folks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Metal Liz said:


> motherclucker!!!! that's hectic!!!!!


motherclucker....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## CraftyZA

Would love to see a vid like that comparing IMR to ICR types.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## toke

thats intense.. kinda making me scared.. its like carrying a bomb in your pocket

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

toke said:


> thats intense.. kinda making me scared.. its like carrying a bomb in your pocket


This is why we get all excited when newbies buy mech mods from shady retailers, blowing yourself (or others) up is a very real possibility.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## toke

im buying mine from silverbear. he seems to know what he's talking about haha. so guess ill be okay

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

toke said:


> im buying mine from silverbear. he seems to know what he's talking about haha. so guess ill be okay


as long as YOU know what you're talking about you should be fine


----------



## Dr Phil

Dame I like my regulated mod even more now. At lest we know when the zombie apocalypse comes what to do lol


----------



## rogue zombie

How safe is a Vamo or the like with a 18350 battery?

I've been looking at retailers offerings and they all say 'unprotected' or 'can explode'.

This kinda puts me off even a regulated device.


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## BumbleBee

r0gue z0mbie said:


> How safe is a Vamo or the like with a 18350 battery?
> 
> I've been looking at retailers offerings and they all say 'unprotected' or 'can explode'.
> 
> This kinda puts me off even a regulated device.
> 
> 
> Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


They're relatively safe in regulated mods, the electronics will prevent too much current from being pulled from the battery, if there is a short on the atty it simply won't fire.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ET

so lets look at it the other way. if vaping is allowed everywhere, say 10 people could get the easiest to dead short battery and combine it with a specially constructed mod designed to shatter into shrapnel and literally undercover pipe bomb a large target group or make sure to take out one person. hmmmmm

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WHeunis

r0gue z0mbie said:


> How safe is a Vamo or the like with a 18350 battery?
> 
> I've been looking at retailers offerings and they all say 'unprotected' or 'can explode'.
> 
> This kinda puts me off even a regulated device.
> 
> 
> Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


 
Vamo covers you for shorts and overdraw off the battery. You're 99% safe there.
I am not 100% sure if the Vamo has reverse battery protection though... (inserting battery wrong way up/down).

Which is why it was so difficult for me to get a mod I am comfortable with. I want ALL the safety.
Turns out the Evic Supreme had all of them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

I treat both regulated mods and mech mods the same way, i.e. that my safety is my concern and treat both as if they have no safety features.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Holy crap, that was kinda horrifying!


----------



## huffnpuff

dr phil said:


> Dame I like my regulated mod even more now. At lest we know when the zombie apocalypse comes what to do lol


 
Still won't protect you from crappy battery or a fake that might vent below the 10A cutoff on regulated mods or a dead short from debris or something inside the mod (Keep it clean inside and the batteries authentic). That's why even regulated mods must and will always have vent holes.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dr Phil

Nicely said and noted here i was thinking this week end that i was going to go to the flea market to get a couple of 18650s for 38bucks but now i see this would be a bad idea

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## rogue zombie

WHeunis said:


> Vamo covers you for shorts and overdraw off the battery. You're 99% safe there.
> I am not 100% sure if the Vamo has reverse battery protection though... (inserting battery wrong way up/down).
> 
> Which is why it was so difficult for me to get a mod I am comfortable with. I want ALL the safety.
> Turns out the Evic Supreme had all of them.



I think it does have reverse battery protection. 


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## Mufasa

Just a question. I have an ICR 18650 no-name brand battery in my mechanical mod that I bought in China. When I use a coil under 1Ω it fires and then cuts out for a minute or so and will then fire again. Would this be a safety thing built into the battery?


----------



## Al3x

Mufasa said:


> Just a question. I have an ICR 18650 no-name brand battery in my mechanical mod that I bought in China. When I use a coil under 1Ω it fires and then cuts out for a minute or so and will then fire again. Would this be a safety thing built into the battery?


bro, ICR, under 1 ohm , in a mech, My advise stop right now!
there are a good couple of threads regarding battery safety on the forum, that is really really not safe

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## dekang suppliers

Dam


----------



## Mufasa

&^$#@!!!!! Thanks guys. Won't be doing that anymore.


----------



## WHeunis

Mufasa said:


> Just a question. I have an ICR 18650 no-name brand battery in my mechanical mod that I bought in China. When I use a coil under 1Ω it fires and then cuts out for a minute or so and will then fire again. Would this be a safety thing built into the battery?


 
Remove that battery.
Seriously...

ICR is not meant for mech mods.
ICR overload and/or thermal runaway is MUCH more violent than what you just saw in that video.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rvdwesth

So I will stick to Elec Mods then thank you very much!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

